# RT2070 firmware [SOLVED]

## mounty1

Hello; my wireless network (AP, not mobile broadband) is reported thus:

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 148f:2070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2070 Wireless Adapter
```

and the rt2800usb module is loaded when the device is plugged in.  However, nm-applet reports that device not ready (firmware missing).  What firmware ?  There are some packages in the net-wireless category but they don't appear to be applicable to this device.

----------

## DONAHUE

no guarantees as RT2070 is not specifically listed:

Download extract to /lib/firmware, 

```
cp  /lib/firmware/RT2870_Firmware_V22/rt2870.bin /lib/firmware/rt2870.bin
```

 cross fingers, restart interface.

----------

## mounty1

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> no guarantees as RT2070 is not specifically listed:
> 
> Download extract to /lib/firmware, 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Thanks;  that works.  I'm typing this via said interface;  the first time it's connected to the interwebs.

----------

## DONAHUE

wahoo!!

----------

## iamwill

Ralink has moved the file linked above.. Can you please relink or tell me what firmware it was?  Thanks.

----------

## DONAHUE

on this page make this choice RT2870USB(RT2870/RT2770)

hopefully still covers your nic

----------

